

San Diego Meetup - ucsd_surfNerd

Does anyone know of any good hacker meetups or Incubator offices in the San Diego Area. I would like to volunteer some of my time working on small projects in the san diego area
======
misham
For an Incubator, there's Founder Institute
(<http://www.founderinstitute.com>) chapter, UCSD business school has a
program, Qualcomm has some kind of program, there is a TechCoast Angels
chapter, BootStrapper's Breakfast chapter and a whole host of other programs
that I've forgotten or don't know about.

For hacker meetups there are San Diego Super Happy Dev House
(<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-shdh>) and San Diego HN chapter
(<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews>). There are also all kinds of
groups for various topics such as Ruby, Python and LUG that you can find on
Google Groups and MeetUp. Quite a few of them meet at UCSD by the way.

You can also take a look at Brant Cooper's site for more info: <http://market-
by-numbers.com>. He also puts out a weekly news letter through Startup Digest:
<http://startupdigest.com/> and has a meeting every Wednesday in the morning
at Del Mar location of Pannikin (<http://pannikincoffeeandtea.com/>).

This is just stuff I'm aware of but should give you some place to start
looking, I hope.

------
pullman
How would you like to volunteer your time, specifically?

~~~
ucsd_surfNerd
Just by doing some coding. I have experience developing ruby on rails and
iPhone applications. I was just looking for a way to get involved in the
startup scene in SD

